# pc restarts when connect kodak camera



## chinmaythakur (Apr 29, 2008)

i got this new kodak M873. when ever i connect it to pc..it shows camera name dectected and then suddenly it restarts..i hav amd x2 3600+ and asus MB..i hav 2 cd roms..i guess theres sum power problem from smps..if i disconnect 2 cd roms will it work? wats da problem?


----------



## realdan (May 2, 2008)

i think you have to install drivers first before connecting the kodak..usually that is the case...
how will we know if it is power related problem if you dont mentioned the power supply wattage that you have and the rest of the components?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 2, 2008)

Reinstall drivers. This is a USB Driver conflict. Uninstall any kodak drivers you have installed before.


----------

